# Newmen SL2 Vorbau in Kombination mit Rennradlenker



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. April 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand den SL2 Vorbau mit einem Rennradlenker verbaut? Und wenn ja, welche passen? 
Grüße und Danke Franky


----------

